# Daven - African Pygmy Hedgehog



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Daven. 8 weeks old. Isn't she lovely?


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Lovely, awwwww!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahhh she's beautiful:001_wub:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Daven is gorgeous!


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

She is beautiful! Out of curiosity, what is her temperament like? I love her name as well. 

Thank you for sharing your pictures!


----------



## william04 (Jun 26, 2012)

she is beautiful .. i liked her nose very much .. lovely pics .


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

soo cute


----------

